# What happened to Salomon F20/F22s?



## rage2122 (Aug 22, 2012)

Did they get rid of them for the 2013 line? or are they just renamed? I love my F20s and need to replace them but finding a more narrow boot again is making me sad if they are discontinued.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Salomon Snowboards & Bonfire Snowboarding F2.0-Color - salomon-gear 
Salomon Snowboards & Bonfire Snowboarding F4.0-Black - salomon-gear
Salomon Snowboards & Bonfire Snowboarding F3.0-Grey/Black - salomon-gear
it's amazing what looking at their site will do. Don't be so fucking lazy.


----------



## rage2122 (Aug 22, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Salomon Snowboards & Bonfire Snowboarding F2.0-Color - salomon-gear
> Salomon Snowboards & Bonfire Snowboarding F4.0-Black - salomon-gear
> Salomon Snowboards & Bonfire Snowboarding F3.0-Grey/Black - salomon-gear
> it's amazing what looking at their site will do. Don't be so fucking lazy.


Thanks for that but still does not answer if they replaced them with a fully different Fseries boot or slightly tweaked things and renamed them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you lack deductive reasoning?
F2.0= 20 3.0= 22 4.0 = 24 look


----------



## rage2122 (Aug 22, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you lack deductive reasoning?
> F2.0= 20 3.0= 22 4.0 = 24 look


So honestly not meant as a troll and it was a legit question which I had post looking at the Salomon website. 

There have not been F24s for several years, and the 20/22s were a way different boot than the F3/4.0 (3D weblace as an example). 

All I was looking for was a simple "yeah there was an announcement" or maybe someone connected with Salomon to confirm. I had done my searching prior to posting but found nothing clear. 

Their website is terrible for product info and comments referencing boots that have not been made for years have not made it any clearer.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

rage2122 said:


> So honestly not meant as a troll and it was a legit question which I had post looking at the Salomon website.
> 
> There have not been F24s for several years, and the 20/22s were a way different boot than the F3/4.0 (3D weblace as an example).
> 
> ...


Yes, Salomon's website is not especially helpful - you should have seen it over the last two years; it's actually improved!

Burton Avenger is correct, if not charming (you should check his website - "The Angry Snowboarder" to understand his "approach"). The F series boots have been revamped this year, as have Salomon's bindings. Last year they introduced the new line with the F4.0, which would correspond to the F24 in previous years. This year they replaced the F22 and F20 per BA's post above.

The new wrap system IS an improvement over the usual lace system.
You should check them out.


----------

